# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  البلبل و الوردة

## الفجر 110

*اقدم لكم اليوم قصيدة جميلة وذات معاني رائعة جدا من قصائد الشاعر المبدع " أحمد مطر "*
*.*
*.*



بُلبُـلٌ غَـرَّدَ،



أصغَـتْ وَردَةٌ . 



قالتْ لـهُ : 



أسمـعُ في لحنِكَ لـونا ! 



وردةٌ فاحـتْ،



تملّـى بُلبُـلٌ .. 



قالَ لها : ألمَـحُ في عِطـرِكِ لحنـا ! 



لـونُ ألحـانٍ .. وألحـانُ عبيـرْ ؟! 



نَظـرٌ مُصـغٍ .. وإصغـاءٌ بصـيرْ ؟! 



هلُ جُننـّا ؟! 



قالتِ ألا نسـامُ : كلاّ .. لم تجُنّـا



أنتُمـا نِصفاكُمـا شكلاً ومعـنى



وكلا النّصفـينِ للآخـرِ حَنّـا



إنّمـا لم تُدرِكا سِـرَّ المصـيرْ . 



شـاعِرٌ كان هُنـا، يومـاً، فغـنّى



ثـُـمّ أردَتْـهُ رصـاصـاتُ الخَفيرْ



رفْـرَفَ اللّحـنُ معَ الرّوحِ



وذابتْ قَطَـراتُ الدَمِ في مجـرى الغديـرْ . 



مُنـذُ ذاكَ اليـومِ



صـارتْ قطَـراتُ الدَّمِ تُجـنى



والأغانـيُّ تطـيرْ !

----------


## MOONY

ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه
طرح مميز وأختيار موفق
تحياتي

----------


## الفجر 110

المشرفة العزيزة "moony" 
الف شكر على هذا الاطراء  
وعلى التشريف المميز  
بكم نحن نرتقي للافضل  
تحياتي ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أخي / صانع الخبز 
قصيدة رائعة جداً من روائع الشاعر أحمد مطر المتميز بحق
كل الشكر لك على أختيارك الموفق 
لا عدمناا عطائك 
دمت بأمان
تحياتي




أمنيات

----------


## الفجر 110

اختي " امنيات مجروحه " 
تحيات عطره لوجودك الكريم  
السيد احمد مطر شاعر ملهم وصاحب رسالة 
لذا استقطب قلوب المستضعفين 
لك ود وسلام لتذوقك ادب الشاعر وردك الجميل

----------

